# Keeping it a Secret



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 15, 2016)

As I was reading an article titled " 20 Things You Probably Didn't Know About Freemasonry " I came across a passage that stated "Masons aren't allowed to name anyone else as a mason unless that person is either deceased, or has already publicly proclaimed himself as a mason". I have heard this more than once, but I can't recall hearing it in a lodge. Can a brother validate this passage or point me into the right direction ? 
Thanks


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 15, 2016)

Never ever been told that

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 15, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> As I was reading an article titled " 20 Things You Probably Didn't Know About Freemasonry " I came across a passage that stated "Masons aren't allowed to name anyone else as a mason unless that person is either deceased, or has already publicly proclaimed himself as a mason". I have heard this more than once, but I can't recall hearing it in a lodge. Can a brother validate this passage or point me into the right direction ?
> Thanks


Our ritual is silent on this, but so is it silent on where the bar and WC is located. If you write to a GL, they will only confirm membership of brothers deceased. If you write about Freemasonry, its an unwritten rule you dont "out" a brother without his consent. I've got 2 members in my mother lodge who would have trouble with work and family if someone blabbed about them being members.

Each brother should be able to decide for himself who he wants to be known to the world as a Freemason. This is reflected in our GL social media policy..


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 16, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Never ever been told that
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I keep my membership in the Craft close to the chest. The list of people who know I'm a mason is short.

Wife
Mother
Sister
Sister's Husband (His dad is a PM so no biggie there)
Mother and Father-in-Law
My two closest friends and it took two years before I told them.
My dad passed away before I was initiated. He was not a Mason though.
It is something one should assume. I Never out anyone else as a Mason. It's like having a pregnant wife. You better not say she is pregnant to anyone before she gives you the OK and there is that unwritten rule where she doesn't have to explain that! 

I was walking back to my car with a Brother (nothing to do with Lodge) when he ran into profane friends. He introduced me and proceeded to tell them that I was a Mason. It put me off a little.

A PM from my lodge owns his own business that is seasonal. He has a very large client base. He works on my property and my neighbor's property. I do not tell my neighbors that he is a Mason. It's not my job to inform his clients that he is a Mason. I have to "err on the side of caution," until such time I know that he doesn't care. One of my good friends knows him. He doesn't know he is a Mason. I just say I know him from my dealings around town. Again, it's not my place to say, "oh you know so and so? He's a Freemason."

My personal practice and feelings I guess.

Edited: My comments are concerning telling the profane that someone is a mason. It should be up to the individual to make that known. Now, if I'm in a room with Brothers who know my friend to be a mason and I'm new there, then I have no issue with being introduced as a Mason.


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm open about my being a Freemason, wear my lapel pin and rings on TV every week. As a result wherever I am I get people asking me about Masonry and how they can join. But I am respectful that not everyone is as open as me so I would never openly discuss a Brother's membership outside of non-Masons. As far as I see from the ritual there is no specific rule that says you can't tell someone that so-and-so is a Mason BUT there is a part of ritual which says you are to keep the secrets of a worth Brother Mason as secure and inviolate in your breast as they were in his before communication... SO... if one of his 'secrets' is that he is a Mason and that is not for public/cowan knowledge then the ritual applies.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you brethren 

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 16, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> I keep my membership in the Craft close to the chest. The list of people who know I'm a mason is short.
> 
> Wife
> Mother
> ...


I  agree with you, your example of the preggo wife is perfect.  The only thing I personally don't care about is that if Im with one of my brothers and we run in to someone that knows him to be a mason and he introduces me as his lodge brother I have no issue with that.

The list of people who know Im a mason is quite large.  Everyone I work with knows, being a recruiter in the army we work late nights sometimes and I cant just tell my boss, oh hey First Sgt I gotta cut out early tonight cause I have a meeting I have to go to.  Hes gonna wanna know what type of meeting and I cant leave early and expect my guys to keep working, also the guy I replaced was a mason as well and the recruiters all knew that as well.  Plus my wife will post things on FB that we are at the lodge for such and such event or at the AASR temple for this other thing.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 16, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> I'm open about my being a Freemason, wear my lapel pin and rings on TV every week.


  I was watching one of the RFA broadcasts and saw it.  I had always been a fan since I got axstv, loved the Voice VS., after seeing the S&C on you and Pat and confirming that you were a Freemason, made me an even bigger fan.


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you Brother, glad you're enjoying the shows!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 16, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> I'm open about my being a Freemason, wear my lapel pin and rings on TV every week. As a result wherever I am I get people asking me about Masonry and how they can join. But I am respectful that not everyone is as open as me so I would never openly discuss a Brother's membership outside of non-Masons. As far as I see from the ritual there is no specific rule that says you can't tell someone that so-and-so is a Mason BUT there is a part of ritual which says you are to keep the secrets of a worth Brother Mason as secure and inviolate in your breast as they were in his before communication... SO... if one of his 'secrets' is that he is a Mason and that is not for public/cowan knowledge then the ritual applies.



Well done in placing the Craft in a high profile setting


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 16, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> As I was reading an article titled " 20 Things You Probably Didn't Know About Freemasonry " I came across a passage that stated "Masons aren't allowed to name anyone else as a mason unless that person is either deceased, or has already publicly proclaimed himself as a mason". I have heard this more than once, but I can't recall hearing it in a lodge. Can a brother validate this passage or point me into the right direction ?
> Thanks


I understand the opinion that you don't divulge information about someone to someone else that isn't public knowledge, what I don't like is that this "article" that is mentioned here makes it seem very cloak and dagger.  I don't like anything that makes us seem even more whacko then the "documentaries" and books already have


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 16, 2016)

Under GLoTX, one may not divulge or publicize the names of EAs or FCs. There is no prohibition of which I am aware against naming Master Masons and I'm proud to be known as such. The usual reaction I receive is "My (father, grandfather, uncle, etc.) was a Mason!"


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 16, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Well done in placing the Craft in a high profile setting


Thank you Brother.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 17, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> Thank you Brother, glad you're enjoying the shows!


Huh!  I have AXS; I'll have to look for you!


----------



## Winter (Aug 17, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I understand the opinion that you don't divulge information about someone to someone else that isn't public knowledge, what I don't like is that this "article" that is mentioned here makes it seem very cloak and dagger.  I don't like anything that makes us seem even more whacko then the "documentaries" and books already have


Some jurisdictions in countries outside the US do keep membership roles cloak and dagger like because public knowledge of a person's membership in the Craft can have a negative impact on their life and employment.  Some countries mandate that a Freemason that works for the government must register as such. And some countries when you want to visit a Lodge, you must send your intention to that secretary and they put it out to the membership. If a member of that Lodge doesn't want you to know they are a member they have the option to no attend that night. 

As for not outing a Brother, it should be common courtesy and not need to be written down. I am very open about my membership and have even styled myself as a Cleric of the Great Architect. LoL. But I know many Brothers that are happy to keep their association away from the profane.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 17, 2016)

Interesting thing happened today at work. I had heard that a man was a mason. While working with him, I said "I heard you were a mason" his response was "You know I can't talk to you about that." I don't know if he said this due to our GLS not recognizing each other or it had to do with him not wanting to reveal he was a mason.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 17, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Interesting thing happened today at work. I had heard that a man was a mason. While working with him, I said "I heard you were a mason" his response was "You know I can't talk to you about that." I don't know if he said this due to our GLS not recognizing each other or it had to do with him not wanting to reveal he was a mason.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Or he wan't one..


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 17, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Or he wan't one..


Well he told other Masons he was one.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 18, 2016)

The problem with these lists is that they're written by non-masons and usually filled with bogus information. This one included.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Never ever been told that
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Me either.


Bloke said:


> If you write to a GL, they will only confirm membership of brothers deceased. If you write about Freemasonry, its an unwritten rule you dont "out" a brother without his consent. I've got 2 members in my mother lodge who would have trouble with work and family if someone blabbed about them being members.





jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I understand the opinion that you don't divulge information about someone to someone else that isn't public knowledge, what I don't like is that this "article" that is mentioned here makes it seem very cloak and dagger.  I don't like anything that makes us seem even more whacko then the "documentaries" and books already have


Agree on both counts.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 19, 2016)

Today I received an email from one of my Illinois lodges.  It had the name of the candidate and the names of the degree team.  In Illinois a lodge is not allowed to publish member names in materials that get general access like newspapers and books, but a lodge is allowed to publish member names in materials that go point to point like paper mail in a sealed envelope or an email.

It's an interesting contrast that neither type of communications is allowed in Texas.  In Texas paper mail and email are viewed as not sufficiently private even though they are point to point.  This makes sense in email as email is private with no guarantee of privacy.  This makes sense in paper mail because even though it does in theory guarantee privacy it is a law often breached.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Today I received an email from one of my Illinois lodges.  It had the name of the candidate and the names of the degree team.  In Illinois a lodge is not allowed to publish member names in materials that get general access like newspapers and books, but a lodge is allowed to publish member names in materials that go point to point like paper mail in a sealed envelope or an email.
> 
> It's an interesting contrast that neither type of communications is allowed in Texas.  In Texas paper mail and email are viewed as not sufficiently private even though they are point to point.  This makes sense in email as email is private with no guarantee of privacy.  This makes sense in paper mail because even though it does in theory guarantee privacy it is a law often breached.


Until this forum I didn't realize that membership list is so tightly controlled although after reading the posts I understand the reasons why.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 19, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Until this forum I didn't realize that membership list is so tightly controlled although after reading the posts I understand the reasons why.



I got a motion passed recently that the name, suburb, mobile number, wife's name, of each member, unless they specifically opt out, be sent to all members. We used to do it all the time..


----------



## Bloke (Aug 19, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Today I received an email from one of my Illinois lodges.  It had the name of the candidate and the names of the degree team.  In Illinois a lodge is not allowed to publish member names in materials that get general access like newspapers and books, but a lodge is allowed to publish member names in materials that go point to point like paper mail in a sealed envelope or an email.
> 
> It's an interesting contrast that neither type of communications is allowed in Texas.  In Texas paper mail and email are viewed as not sufficiently private even though they are point to point.  This makes sense in email as email is private with no guarantee of privacy.  This makes sense in paper mail because even though it does in theory guarantee privacy it is a law often breached.



Do you guys have a "masonic guide" or contacts (address book) ? Ours is published by GL and has all Craft and other orders listed. Traditionally it had WM, SW, JW, SEC & ALMONER names and contacts for WM & Sec and sometimes Almoner.... i think it was quarterly, then was half year, now seems annual..


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 20, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Do you guys have a "masonic guide" or contacts (address book) ? Ours is published by GL and has all Craft and other orders listed. Traditionally it had WM, SW, JW, SEC & ALMONER names and contacts for WM & Sec and sometimes Almoner.... i think it was quarterly, then was half year, now seems annual..


Every year, the GLoTX publishes a "Directory of Constituent Lodges" which lists the WMs, Wardens, & Secretaries of all GLoTX Lodges, along with their contact information. They also annually publish the "Grand Master's Directory" which lists all Grand Lodge officers and committee members, along with their contact information. Every five years, they publish a "Roster of Members", which lists the names & ID#s of all GLoTX MMs, listed by Lodge. I've never seen anything of the like put out by the SR, YR, or Shrine, although they may have some sort of lists of which I am not aware.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 20, 2016)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Every year, the GLoTX publishes a "Directory of Constituent Lodges" which lists the WMs, Wardens, & Secretaries of all GLoTX Lodges, along with their contact information. They also annually publish the "Grand Master's Directory" which lists all Grand Lodge officers and committee members, along with their contact information. Every five years, they publish a "Roster of Members", which lists the names & ID#s of all GLoTX MMs, listed by Lodge. I've never seen anything of the like put out by the SR, YR, or Shrine, although they may have some sort of lists of which I am not aware.



Do you have to buy these ? Here you do, which is fair enough, they're printed and spiral bound ...


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 21, 2016)

Each Lodge is sent one copy of the Directory of Constituent Lodges, one copy of the List of Lodges Masonic (the list of worldwide GLs & their constituent Lodges with which we are in amity) and five copies of the GM's Directory, all for free. If a Brother wishes to have his own copy of any of these publications, they are available for individual purchase.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 21, 2016)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Each Lodge is sent one copy of the Directory of Constituent Lodges, one copy of the List of Lodges Masonic (the list of worldwide GLs & their constituent Lodges with which we are in amity) and five copies of the GM's Directory, all for free. If a Brother wishes to have his own copy of any of these publications, they are available for individual purchase.



Thanks Bill


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Every year, the GLoTX publishes a "Directory of Constituent Lodges" which lists the WMs, Wardens, & Secretaries of all GLoTX Lodges, along with their contact information


Ours does the same thing.


Bloke said:


> Do you have to buy these ? Here you do, which is fair enough, they're printed and spiral bound ...


Here a copy is given to the top five officers in the lodge


----------



## MarkR (Aug 22, 2016)

The directory of lodges, with lodge officer contact information, is on the Grand Lodge web site, as is the contact information for Grand Lodge officers.


----------



## Bostonian (Aug 22, 2016)

I usually don't advertise that I am a member of the craft.  While I will wear on occasion a hat or polo shirt with the square and compasses, it's not anything I broadcast out there to friends and family.  If someone asks, of course I will talk about it - but I strongly believe one of the values of our fraternity is that we don't promote, or seek out men to join us.  Rather, those who show interest come seek us.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 22, 2016)

Bostonian said:


> I usually don't advertise that I am a member of the craft.  While I will wear on occasion a hat or polo shirt with the square and compasses, it's not anything I broadcast out there to friends and family.  If someone asks, of course I will talk about it - but I strongly believe one of the values of our fraternity is that we don't promote, or seek out men to join us.  Rather, those who show interest come seek us.


Agreed. Although I have met some good brothers by wearing a ring, ball cap etc otherwise I may not would have met. It definitely has it pro and cons like anything else.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 22, 2016)

Bostonian said:


> I usually don't advertise that I am a member of the craft.  While I will wear on occasion a hat or polo shirt with the square and compasses, it's not anything I broadcast out there to friends and family.  If someone asks, of course I will talk about it - but I strongly believe one of the values of our fraternity is that we don't promote, or seek out men to join us.  Rather, those who show interest come seek us.


I have had conversations with family friends and strangers alike who believe that they must be invited, so I feel by wearing the S&C someone may come up that is interested and start a conversation and maybe ask how they can join

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 22, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I have had conversations with family friends and strangers alike who believe that they must be invited, so I feel by wearing the S&C someone may come up that is interested and start a conversation and maybe ask how they can join
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


That's good


----------



## JMartinez (Aug 22, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> As I was reading an article titled " 20 Things You Probably Didn't Know About Freemasonry " I came across a passage that stated "Masons aren't allowed to name anyone else as a mason unless that person is either deceased, or has already publicly proclaimed himself as a mason". I have heard this more than once, but I can't recall hearing it in a lodge. Can a brother validate this passage or point me into the right direction ?
> Thanks



I think the idea is to keep the membership of other brothers secret incase they don't want to be as open about their membership as you are. I'm sure at a certain time in a certain place this was something to consider while conversing in public.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bostonian said:


> I usually don't advertise that I am a member of the craft.  While I will wear on occasion a hat or polo shirt with the square and compasses, it's not anything I broadcast out there to friends and family.  If someone asks, of course I will talk about it - but I strongly believe one of the values of our fraternity is that we don't promote, or seek out men to join us.  Rather, those who show interest come seek us.





Travelling Man91 said:


> Agreed. Although I have met some good brothers by wearing a ring, ball cap etc otherwise I may not would have met. It definitely has it pro and cons like anything else.





jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I have had conversations with family friends and strangers alike who believe that they must be invited, so I feel by wearing the S&C someone may come up that is interested and start a conversation and maybe ask how they can join
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I can see the point in all three of these posts. To each his own. I wear my Masonic and Knight Templar rings at all times.


JMartinez said:


> I think the idea is to keep the membership of other brothers secret incase they don't want to be as open about their membership as you are. I'm sure at a certain time in a certain place this was something to consider while conversing in public.


True, it is up to each individual as to whether to  reveal that he is a Freemason or not. Some family members or employers may have a problem of it.


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 27, 2016)

MarkR said:


> Huh!  I have AXS; I'll have to look for you!



Thanks Brother. On every Friday night at 7pm PT. This coming Friday will be live from Foxwoods Casino in Connecticut. Will be a great show!


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 31, 2016)

I am unaware of such a policy, but I can understand the reasoning. I have rings, bet buckles,etc. And I have a masonic license plate on my car. If another mason were to tell someone that I am a Mason, I have no objection.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 31, 2016)

cemab4y said:


> I am unaware of such a policy, but I can understand the reasoning. I have rings, bet buckles,etc. And I have a masonic license plate on my car. If another mason were to tell someone that I am a Mason, I have no objection.


Same here. My family has no problem with it and I am retired so no employer issues. But really, I don't  care if anyone has an issue with it anyway. People that have an issue with Masonry are free not to join. Those of us that don't have an issue with Masonry are free to join. It is as simple as that.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 31, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Same here. My family has no problem with it and I am retired so no employer issues. But really, I don't  care if anyone has an issue with it anyway. People that have an issue with Masonry are free not to join. Those of us that don't have an issue with Masonry are free to join. It is as simple as that.


A Brother of mine has an Aunt that will not talk to him because "he worships the devil."

The only time it is an issue is if your boss or those that hold power over you takes issue with Masonry. By power, I mean the ability to affect your ability to put food on the table.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> A Brother of mine has an Aunt that will not talk to him because "he worships the devil."


Pitiful.


Brother_Steve said:


> The only time it is an issue is if your boss or those that hold power over you takes issue with Masonry. By power, I mean the ability to affect your ability to put food on the table.


Very true.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 31, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> A Brother of mine has an Aunt that will not talk to him because "he worships the devil."



haha...I laugh as Im in a similar situation.  My aunt tried to talk me out of joining(after I was already Raised) by telling me to pray on it.  Then I dropped the as Masons are taught that prior to any great or important undertaking should invoke the aide of God.  That not only did I pray about it before I took my first degree but that at the very beginning I was made to kneel for prayer and that I had to profess my faith in God before I could become a Mason, and that before I finished the 3rd degree I was yet again made to say a prayer for myself, and that at the beginning and end of every meeting a prayer is said to what ever God it is that the individual worships.  that I am Proud to call Christians, Mormons, Catholics, Jews, Muslims, Wiccans and even a few Native Americans who worship in the ancient ways my Brother!(I'm sure I've left a few out that I just didn't know that particular Brothers faith)  She didn't really have anything to say and its never been brought up again......However every once in awhile she will text me a link to some evangelical Christian something or other


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 31, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> She didn't really have anything to say and its never been brought up again......However every once in awhile she will text me a link to some evangelical Christian something or other


I look up these sites on the internet for their entertainment value.


----------



## Winter (Aug 31, 2016)

I collect anti-Masonic pamphlets.  My favorite is still the Chick Tracts one.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 31, 2016)

Maybe post some of them?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 1, 2016)

Winter said:


> I collect anti-Masonic pamphlets.  My favorite is still the Chick Tracts one.



You should scan them and post them u*p!*


----------



## Winter (Sep 1, 2016)

I'll have to see if I can find them. Positive I still have them on my shelf. (I never get rid of anything lol)   But if you want to see the gamut, just Google anti-masonic pamphlet.  You'll have hilarious reading for days.  

For the best one, Google Chick tract Freemason.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 1, 2016)

Winter said:


> I'll have to see if I can find them. Positive I still have them on my shelf. (I never get rid of anything lol)   But if you want to see the gamut, just Google anti-masonic pamphlet.  You'll have hilarious reading for days.
> 
> For the best one, Google Chick tract Freemason.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.



Found it


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 1, 2016)

Winter said:


> I collect anti-Masonic pamphlets.  My favorite is still the Chick Tracts one.


These things are great entertainment. According to Jack Chick pretty much if you are not a WASP you're going to hell.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Sep 15, 2016)

There's no legal proscription in my jurisdiction. It shouldn't be a matter of law, in my opinion. Just a matter of etiquette.
The same can be applied to any position or seat that a member holds within a lodge.
Personally if I'm the Worshipful Master of my lodge or whatever, please do not make it a habit of broadcasting it.
Please allow me to speak for myself.


----------



## RobGLSA (Sep 26, 2016)

What a great read so far. My family (Mother and Father) is very against me being a Freemason. They have given me DVD sets and printed literature that claims Freemasonry is evil, devil worshiping, etc. No matter what I tried to explain and show, they only agrees with this one reverent from the church that is also very against Freemasonry. We eventually agreed to disagree. Outside of family circles Im very open that I am a Freemason. Under the Grand Lodge of South Africa we are encourage to talk about Freemasonry, etc. The obvious secrets, passwords and ritual workings remains off limits to discuss.

I wear a baseball cap and t-shirts that are full of Freemasons symbols and my baseball cap has the word "Freemason" stitched on the back with the S&C on the front.


----------



## deministri (Nov 21, 2016)

Same here, i keep it private: family members plus really really close friends. I think saying if someone is a mason or not its like telling people about others personal history, kind of a "be polite rule" also never been toll about it in my lodge. Only when mutual friends with masonic decendence are around im like "you know him? he is my friend and brother !"


----------



## Companion Joe (Nov 22, 2016)

We have five lodges in the county. Each year, most submit a group shot of its newly installed officers to the newspaper. My lodge's website has a list of current officers and past whatever dating back to the beginning for all bodies that meet there. We also have links to big pictures of the sitting heads of the various bodies. The same is true for our grand lodge website. If you are active in any way, there isn't much chance your membership is hidden.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 22, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> We have five lodges in the county. Each year, most submit a group shot of its newly installed officers to the newspaper. My lodge's website has a list of current officers and past whatever dating back to the beginning for all bodies that meet there. We also have links to big pictures of the sitting heads of the various bodies. The same is true for our grand lodge website. If you are active in any way, there isn't much chance your membership is hidden.


Interesting...


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 22, 2016)

When I was a kid there were always pictures in the paper of the local lodge in parades, donating to causes, and the annual officer shot.


----------

